# Teaching German Shepherd not to chomp on your hand



## Mrxoctopus (May 5, 2009)

How do i teach my german shepherd not to chomp on my hand when i give him a treat?


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

The way we've always done it is to hold the treat mostly enclosed in your hand so that they can taste and smell it but can't get it. Offer our hand and not open it to give the treat until they are just licking. Can be a little painful at first as they mouth, but they learn pretty quick that they have to be gentle to get the treat. We use the command 'Easy', say it as they're licking right before/as you open your hand.

I'm sure there are other techniques, this is just how we taught them to be gentle taking treats.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I do the same thing.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Same here. We also say the dog's name before giving the treat as we have 3 dogs. That way each dog knows who gets the treat and there is no grabbing or trying to take the other dog's treat.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I hold the treat so that they have to lower their head a little. Keeps them from reaching up which tends to make them grab.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SteffanieThe way we've always done it is to hold the treat mostly enclosed in your hand so that they can taste and smell it but can't get it. Offer our hand and not open it to give the treat until they are just licking. Can be a little painful at first as they mouth, but they learn pretty quick that they have to be gentle to get the treat. We use the command 'Easy', say it as they're licking right before/as you open your hand.
> 
> I'm sure there are other techniques, this is just how we taught them to be gentle taking treats.


This is the same way we taught "no bite". I think it teaches them basically to be gentle at all times if they want something good!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Teaching German Shepherd not to chomp on your*

Pinch the treat between your thumb and forefinger and use your other fingers to "shield" the treat from the dog. In order to get to the treat, the dog would need to nudge his way past your shielding fingers.

Also, don't give the treat to the dog (handing the food to their mouth). Make the dog come "into" you to get the treat.

That or you can just teach your dog to catch his treats and start throwing them at him zookeeper style! (my preferred method)


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Teaching German Shepherd not to chomp on your*

If just giving a casual treat asking for a 'down'first can sometimes work as they are forced to be in one spot and can't grab so easily.I admit when training I "use zookeeper style"cause Jake is usually ramped up.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Teaching German Shepherd not to chomp on your*



> Originally Posted By: Jason Lin
> That or you can just teach your dog to catch his treats and start throwing them at him zookeeper style! (my preferred method)


 LOL
If only my dog could catch!


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Teaching German Shepherd not to chomp on your*

haha! my pup will be sitting there with eyes staring on the treat, then on me and you can tell his trying to say "Throw it to me already! sheesh!" and then when I toss the treats, he'll miss the catch and give me an evil stare! LOL


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Teaching German Shepherd not to chomp on your*

I deliver treats palm up and under my thumb (like you are saluting)and at a level to where sasha would have to lower her head to get it.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Teaching German Shepherd not to chomp on your*

We taught Minnie to take them "easy". We just wouldn't give her the treat until she took it nice. She learned really fast that she needed to be gentle to get it. But, when we're training, I like to toss them to her because she does get excited. She was almost 7 months old before she could catch them, though, and before that she'd let them bounce off her head and stare at me like "why'd you throw that at me, mom?", lol.


----------



## norske (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Teaching German Shepherd not to chomp on your*

When I first brought Rane home she almost took off my hand when giving her her first chicken leg for dinner. Then I would toss it to the ground and she would grab it in mid air. Then I put it on the ground, having her stay before picking it up. Then the hand techniques as described above, if she was too aggressive, no treat. Now she waits until I almost have to place it in her mouth.

Great advice from all.


----------

